# raccoon in chimney



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My mom, who lives alone, has a raccoon living in one of her chimneys. I discovered it when asleep when I opened the flue (closed it real fast because I did not want that thing dropping down and mad in a closed room with me). Can't shoot him in the residential neighborhood. Don't necessarily want to kill him anyway as he is not close to pheasant habitat. Are ***** in chimneys common? Any stories? What is the best way to get rid of him?

thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When I was about 12 my pops was called to remove a raccoon from a chimney on Walker Lane. Once he caught the raccoon, the owner sealed up the chimney to prevent the animal from returning and then asked that the animal be released. A few weeks later he got a call from another person in the same area saying they had a raccoon in their chimney and needed it removed. So he removed it and the owner asked that it be released, and sure enough the raccoon returned for a third time in another person's chimney a few blocks away. So.... after receiving a third request to release the raccoon, my dad said that he would release it out of the area and he took it out and released it from a trap and promptly shot it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Invader Zim runs a business called Critter Control. He specializes in this kind of thing. 
801-444-1235 or 1-800-Critter


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

You have to get them out then put a cover over the chimney or they'll just be back in a year or two. Have a chimny company give her quote for capping the chimney (100-150 bucks most likely)


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I would call Zim. I hear he is immune to rabies.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Raccoons are like cats, you take them away and release them and a few days later there they are again. You should kill them as they are a menace whether they are near pheasants or not. They will get into everything and they eat everything. They can carry rabies and they kill cats, dogs etc. Nothing is exempt from a raccoon. They all need to be dead.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Get it out before it has babies . Then the fun really starts.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

If you catch them isn't it unlawful to release them. Pretty sure you have to kill them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowl of ammonia in the fire pit. When the raccoon leaves (and the babies) cover the chimney with a wire mesh cover. Then trim the trees and bushes so they can't get to the roof.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Build a fire in the fire place, pretty sure he will leave on his own accord, if he don't you can have barbqued **** for supper.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Bowl of ammonia in the fire pit. When the raccoon leaves (and the babies) cover the chimney with a wire mesh cover. Then trim the trees and bushes so they can't get to the roof.


Thats an idea that I have never heard before. Have you used it in the past Al?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":xwsc70r1]Bowl of ammonia in the fire pit. When the raccoon leaves (and the babies) cover the chimney with a wire mesh cover. Then trim the trees and bushes so they can't get to the roof.


Thats an idea that I have never heard before. Have you used it in the past Al?[/quote:xwsc70r1]

Not I , but the neighbor tried the flash fire with newspaper method. Worked like a charm but it left the babies behind the flue. Tried the ammonia and momma came back got the babies out and vacated the chimney. The ammonia worked great. He found it on the internet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool idea! I wouldn't have considered that at all


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

This happened to my grandparents. Start a small fire, barely open the flu and smoke him out! Then get some chicken wire and build a chimney cap. Worked great!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

We used to get racoons in our yard a lot when we had a cat that we fed outside. The racoons were attracted to the cat food. I couldn't belive it when I first saw them because we lived in SLC proper. I understand they pretty much live everywhere now from one end of the state to the other. I see them dead on the highways all the time. I hear around 50% of raccons have rabies. I'd avoid them at all costs.


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Jed,
Actually, to my knowlege, there have been no documented cases of rabies in a racoon in the state of Utah. I understand in some states, their ***** will have rabies once in awhile. Here in Utah we need to be more concerned with skunks and bats having the rabies virus than racoons. This, according to the Utah Center for Disease Control a few years back. I know this from very close and very personal experience. I had the occasion to take a racoon to the hospital to send it to Salt Lake to be tested.. Long story.. KattSkratch


----------

